# First ivf cycle just failed - need some advice and encouragement



## Kernow11 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,

Found out yesterday that 1st attempt was unsuccessful even though was told that both embryos were of good quality.  Absolutely gutted as I did everything I possible could to help things along (5 days off work after transfer, acupuncture for last 10 months, no alcohol, good diet etc etc.....)  Still have not had AF so have been told to test again tomorrow which I am dreading.  Does anyone know how long it could be until AF arrives?  Just feel like I can't get closure on this tx cycle until it does.

lots of luck to all out there going through this hell!

Kernow 11


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Kernow,

Sorry for your news. Our first round failed 2 weeks ago. We also did everything we were supposed to - I gave up all alcohol, caffeine, etc. It took exactly 1 week after test day for my AF to arrive, but I've heard of it taking longer for some people. My clinic told us we should probably expect a bleed within the first 2 weeks.

You might find it helpful to look in the 'post treatment' board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=425.0


----------



## Kernow11 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Chadwick - at least I know it could be a while before AF arrives.  Sorry to hear about your situation - we sound very similar!

Kernow
xx


----------



## Hopingfor (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Kernow11
  I got my BFN in November - after my first IVF. I have to say it was disappointing to say the least - I have till boxing day to get my head together and then I'm going to focus on the next shot!

I did everything suggested by others on here...lay around for a week after transfer, no booze in over a year, no caffiene, lost weight.....AF came 2 days after testing...it seems to vary


Be kind to yourself

xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

We're the same.  Found out on 23rd Dec that first IVF failed    Like you, also cut out alcohol for over year, had acupuncture, ate healthily, took loads of supplements, etc etc, but with no luck.  What is it we have to do?

Going to be trying again, but scared of what the year will bring, maybe it's just not possible?  out of 12 fertilised eggs, only 2 embies were of any good to put back, and even they were low grading.  Maybe we'll have to accept that eggs not good enough quality  

Good luck to you all in 2011


----------



## aliceb27 (Feb 12, 2010)

HI All

Sorry to hear for everyone's BFN's - I've just had my first, our first go at IVF, and my test date isn't until this Wednesday, Jan 5th, but AF appeared today, 2 days before.  Did test and BFN so can't see that changing.  We are absolutely devastated.

I too don't think coud have done anything else, am fit, haven't drunk, eaten pretty healthily and took near enough 4 weeks out of work during the treatment and then EC and ET not sure what else can do?

xxx


----------



## Kernow11 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.     It's so nice to know there are other people out there feeling exactly the same.  Christmas must be one of the worst times to be going through this so I am glad it's over and done with!  So difficult to be constantly positive but we have to keep doing what we have all been doing - because it will be worth it in the end!  It's got to be a better year for at least one of us, surely?!!

Lots of luck to you all and thanks again for your support.

Kernow11


----------



## redjo (Jun 4, 2010)

Dear all
what a rotten christmas and new year we have all had. My first IVF cycle was negative on New Year's Day . I haven't had any  sign of AF  yet and to scared to even think  about testing again .One  nurse  has told me to test again, another says it is normal to take a couple of weeks.  I feel like I am in limbo and cant move on


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I had my first failed cycle back in September and it took a couple of months for my cycle to settle down.  I think it always differs for each individual.  Like everyone else I did everything I could possibly do to make it work.

I'm due to start cycle number 2 next week and feeling very negative about it all.  I've been eating/drinking what I wanted to all over Xmas/New Year and since New Years Day I have given up alcohol and eating lots of protein etc but I'm not going to get so paranoid about every little thing that enters my body.  I drove myself and DP crazy last time round... its just not worth getting so worried about it.


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

SR3 - interesting that you say that your cycle took a couple of months to settle down.  I was just starting to wonder about all that.  I got my BFN just before Xmas, with af, and wondered if I might return to my normal cycle.  Have been using OPK's to see if I've ovulated.  So much going through my head, swinging from one extreme to another!  On the one hand thinking could still possibly get pregnant naturally (miracle!) then on the other, scared that drugs may bring on early menopause (anyone heard of that happening?)

So I guess I should really just be waiting for next af, before I even consider testing for ovulation?

Anyone else found their cycles took a while to get back to normal?


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies

So sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time - but don't give up hope.

It does often take 2-3 attempts to get there http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/170434.php (Source: University of Gothenburg) but you will. 

I must confess after the first couple of times I gave up all good behaviour, didn't take any time off and had fun in between whiles - otherwise it's all IVF and no play - and I don't think it made any difference at all. It's a lot to do with luck and I really hope you'll all be lucky next time. 

But as you can see from the article the main thing is positive mental attitude and believing you will get there - you will!

Reb


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Reb for that link.  The article was interesting, especially the bit about needing to think about the psychological side of things.  AT my hospital I found all the staff really personable and they offered councilling (though it didn't suit me) and I'm sure this helped.  Have heard of staff treating you like another number - could see it being close even with our helpful nurses and doctors.

Congratualtions on your BFP and I wish you lots of happiness in 2011!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

my first ivf was also bfn. i lost a stone in weight, and did everything, brazil nuts, coQ10, pineapple juice, milk, the lot, ivf companion cd...(hypnotherapy)..., pregnacare

2nd try (FET) worked - i put on a stone in the 8 weeks between bfn and the fet, and changed to pregnacare plus (has omega 3), and ate 5 fruit and veg a day...and threw the brazil nuts in the bin

i had to do it "right" the first time. and it really hit me hard when it didnt work. the 2nd time i thought i would just carry on as normal. worked in the 2ww as well to stop me going too bonkers.

good luck everyone


----------

